# JG series center band help plz (photo incl.)



## RAdams (Nov 5, 2010)

http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/8062/1_cropped_CB.JPG


This is the CB for a closed end fountain i did a few months ago. As you can see in the photo, It has a custom trustone trim ring, and a busted threaded lid insert. Originally, I had made arrangements to send it to one of our resident super penmakers, but this person was nice enough to send me one of his works of art when i asked for a trade, so i refuse to send him a pen he has to fix.The company i bought it from gave me outstanding customer service (cough CSUSA cough), and i am awaiting my new center band. My problem is this. I am afraid to attempt to remove the trim ring to install it on the new band, but i don't want to just use a factory trim ring. 

Would it be possible to tap out the threaded insert and put it in this center band assembly? The threads on this insert came out like a spring, and i am guessing this came from the threads being cut too deep which caused the plastic to be too thin. This pen had not even been inked yet. The threads broke in the process of building the pen. I am concerned that knocking the new insert out will make the threads accordian out and be useless. Is it possible to use a tiny bit of 5 minute epoxy to "rebuild" the threaded insert if this does happen? 

This pen is the culmination of ALOT of IAP tricks, tips, techniques, and tutelage (sp). It is my showstopper. My "best work yet". It drives me crazy to think i might lose the trim ring. 

Thanks in advance for any and all guidance!!


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm confused... Is it jsut the plastic threaded insert that's bad? If so, can't you replace that and re-use the rest?


----------



## RAdams (Nov 6, 2010)

That is the million dollar question for me! I guess i will just give it a shot and see what happens.


----------



## Mark (Nov 6, 2010)

I would just put the replacement insert back into your custom work of art and go. I had that happen to a Majestic Jr (after my boss pulled the cap off the pen) and once I got the thread insert from PSI, I just re-installed it and - done.


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 6, 2010)

*sounds like a winner*



Mark said:


> I would just put the replacement insert back into your custom work of art and go. I had that happen to a Majestic Jr (after my boss pulled the cap off the pen) and once I got the thread insert from PSI, I just re-installed it and - done.


 I think this is the answer...if someone can install that insert that you should be able to also.


----------



## RAdams (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks!! 

That was exactly what i was hoping to hear but i was reluctant to just knock the new insert out without asking around first. I will be sure to post a pic of the newly finished product!


----------

